# Swift Suntor 530lp omnistep two way switch not working



## SUNSEARCHER (Sep 20, 2012)

My two way switch in the habitation for the Omnistep is not working, is this a fuse issue does anybody know? Also does anybody know where to find the fuse?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Fuse should be under the bonnet at the top of the engine under a black plastic cover accessed by removing two 10mm nuts and will be 20AMP
yellow in a bank of three possibly the middle one.


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

As above, fuse will be under black cover under bonnet centrally placed with fridge and split-charge relays possibly on top of the fuses.
You will probably find that fridge 12 volt supply when engine is running has also failed as this is usually on the same fuse.
This is often caused by starting the engine whilst the 240 volt mains electric supply is still connected to the van.
Good luck!


----------



## SUNSEARCHER (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you to the people who answered my question, the good luck wish will be needed


----------



## SUNSEARCHER (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you to the people who answered my question, the good luck wish will be needed


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

If its not the fuse............switches are readily available on ebay for a few pounds............Just bought one myself.
They are marketed under electric window switches and aerial switches.
Martin


----------



## JDMHdepot (Sep 19, 2012)

Just check the step retracts when the engine is started as the motor may have failed.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

That happened to me and I had to have a new power unit. Hope it is the fuse.


----------



## SUNSEARCHER (Sep 20, 2012)

*Swift suntor 530lp*

Hi 4maddogs, thank you, we now realise the motor is to blame, working again at the mo but now looking for a replacement motor for omni step 440 type, thanks again


----------



## gorsecover (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an issue with my step whereby it does not auto retract when engine started,alarm sounds..........but step can be operated normally when engine switched off.
New relay fitted,new operating switch and limit switch ok as alarm sounds but no auto retract.
Is the OP sure its a motor fault?
If step operating now.........how are you sure it is a motor issue?
Regards
Martin


----------



## SUNSEARCHER (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Martin
Checked motor ourselves, motor casing full of water, all striped and cleaned and now working again but pretty sure motor will go soon, actively looking for a new motor now. Switch wasn't retracting steps since we've owned it but does now!
Thanks for your help
Avril


----------

